

Drag and drop so simple it hurts - altern8
http://bevacqua.github.io/dragula

======
qudos
Looks nice, you should post it on Qudos.io too

~~~
altern8
I don't think you know how HN works.

You can't just post links to your site and post spammy comments :-/

